# 366 A Arm Bushings



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

So, my dad picked up an '08 366, every single bushing is shot. We already got new sleeves and seals but we CANNOT find the bushings themseves. According to the diagrams on cycle parts nation the bushing is not available without buying the entire a-arm. Does anybody make an aftermarket or upgraded kit we can buy? Or does anybody know which chassis the 366 shares with Kymco and whether or not the Kymco bushings will fit?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

you can get the bushings by themselves from dealercostparts.com or catbargains.com. also there is a guy that sells an updated bushing that is the bomb. pm me if you want the email adress for them.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

looks like the AC part# for the a arm bushing is 3313-113. cat bargains has them for $1.52 a piece. the guy doesnt make the bushings for the 366, i was assuming that they were the same as the bigger models but the 366 uses a seal type bushing.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I think thats the part number for the seal. I was able to get seals and the metal (zinc coated steel?) inserts but not the rubber bushings themselves. I am however going to borrow a friends lathe and build a set of poly bushings.


----------



## ricktherocket (May 23, 2011)

*UHMW replacement bushings*


*I have new UHMW replacement suspension bushings for Arctic ATV's & Prowlers for sale. You can PM me here or email me at **[email protected]** for the details. *


----------

